# Teenagers in Fuengirola



## Thornpeter17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi, I have now been in Fuengirola for a week. My wife and 16 year old daughter will join me in July and my daughter will do her A levels here. Are there any clubs etc. In Fuengirola she could join? She plays in Orchestra, grade 6 flute, she is keen to learn dancing, she will want to find a gym, she is becoming politically aware and is interested in equality. Any suggestions welcome. Thank you for reading


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know Fuengirola. but i would suggest the Town Hall for starters. Also you could join local facebook expat groups to ask. Also your daughter could enquire herself to local facebook groups specifically in her interested pastimes


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

There also may be English language local newspapers with 'whats on' ads


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are lots of Brits in Fuengirola (only about 10% of them can actually pronounce the name of the place correctly) so she is almost certain to find lots to do that meet her needs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thornpeter17 said:


> Hi, I have now been in Fuengirola for a week. My wife and 16 year old daughter will join me in July and my daughter will do her A levels here. Are there any clubs etc. In Fuengirola she could join? She plays in Orchestra, grade 6 flute, she is keen to learn dancing, she will want to find a gym, she is becoming politically aware and is interested in equality. Any suggestions welcome. Thank you for reading


 From a Spanish point of view
July may be difficult re clubs. By then things will have closed down for the summer (July/ August) and will begin to get going again in September by asking for applications for members etc.
As your daughter is 16 she might be better off asking about the casa de juventud or something similar in the town hall (ayuntamiento). They cater for 16 - 25 year old ish, but again there is probably nothing going on in the summer.
The summer usually revolves around beach/ pool activities and also a lot of people may go away or indeed in Fuengirola only be there for the summer.
Be aware of Spanish timetables especially in the summer heat. Our pool for example doesn't open until 12 and certainly you're not going to see any teens surfacing before then. Lunch is around 3 or even 4, then siesta so there can be a long break in the afternoon where you don't see anybody and then the evening rolls into the night and before you know it, it's three in the morning!There will probably be a local orchestra probably also attached to the town hall, but there are possibly other things around and from a British / English speaking point of view there's probably a world of other activities, it's a matter of googling English/ British Fuengirola, or even that word which I hate - Expats!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You say she is becoming politically aware (which is great!) so she might be interested in joining the "youth" section of her preferred political party. For example, JSE (Juventudes Socialistas de España) is part of the PSOE (equivalent to Labour); here's a link to the Fuengirola branch. https://jsfuengirola.wordpress.com/ I'm sure the other parties have something similar.


----------



## Thornpeter17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you so much to those people who have taken time to reply. Your comments are most helpful. Unfortunately I am yet to figure out how to respond to you individually. If anyone would care to educate me on this, that would be most helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Thornpeter17 said:


> Thank you so much to those people who have taken time to reply. Your comments are most helpful. Unfortunately I am yet to figure out how to respond to you individually. If anyone would care to educate me on this, that would be most helpful.


Just click the 'reply with quote' button!


----------



## Thornpeter17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you for taking the time to reply, it is greatly appreciated. Town hall, here I come!


----------



## Thornpeter17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you for such a detailed and helpful reply. It is very much appreciated


----------

